# Shellys 1/8 scale Galloway



## BobsModels (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi

I purchased a set of these castings at NAMES last weekend. I then promptly forgot to go back and take a bunch of pictures. Does anyone have any pictures? especially one shot straight down showing the gear and gov. I have a shot of a 1/3 scale but there are some differences on the 1/8. If you have any pictures I would appreciate your sending them to my email address

Has anyone built one yet? any hints or what to do or not do. Any suggested modifications. 

I am going to collect a few items I do not have in order to build it and then get started. I am finishing up a Hired Man engine first, then will start on this one.

As I progress I will keep the board updated.

Thanks in advance for any input

Bob


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Bob,
This is the best I can do for ya
Make yours run like that.....please

http://www.ronsmodelengines.com/Galloway.html

Tony


----------



## jim hay (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Bob
    Some time ago you asked for pics of a Shelly 1/8 scale Galloway that was complete, I can help you out on that. Send me an e mail and I'll give you whatever you need.
[email protected]


----------

